# Sennheiser HD 215



## El_Mayo (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw a pair of these headphones on ebay for £44 and I want to replace my Sony XB300s

Does anyone have any experience with these headphones?
And how does the bass compare to the XB300s?


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 28, 2011)

They are horrendous when I heard them, I would say don't bother.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 28, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> They are horrendous when I heard them, I would say don't bother.



oh 

I really wanna get replacement headphones, but I don't have more than £50 to spend :[
any ideas?

I'd rather overhead/on ear headphones btw


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 29, 2011)

Save a bit more to the £50-100 range, to me its the perfect price/perf ratio region.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Save a bit more to the £50-100 range, to me its the perfect price/perf ratio region.



I'll try, it's really, REALLY hard to pick some headphones though
The only store that I know locally that'll let me try out headphones is about an hour away
hence why I'm tryin'a get other people's suggestions, but tpu's dead atm or something :[


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 29, 2011)

*Get the Sennheiser HD 515*

They are open aire headphones and sound great for a reasonable price.

Do not compromise sound quality.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FTVDG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2011)

they're not too awesome, but you get what you pay for.

you get shitty earbuds around here for $99 (senn CX-II 300 precision) and these blow those away... so its really about what you can get in comparison.


ask in here and they can tell you what the best headphones are currently in your price range


----------



## Cybrnook (Jun 29, 2011)

I am using the Sennheiser HD-280's, and I "Personally" believe they are a wonderful set of headphones for reproducing true sound.

($100 in the U.S.) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000065BPB/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## TC-man (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

I can recommend the Koss Porta Pro, for this little money you get a pretty good headphone in home.

And if you can spend more: Grado SR60i.

Or if you really want a Sennheiser: Sennheiser HD555


----------



## Frizz (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the HD 215's for drumming. The bass maybe lacking for some but they do serve as great monitoring sets and it's pretty much provided 100% quality for my music. If you're looking for headphones for entertainment eg. gaming and movies then I'd recommend looking at something else.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...id:11518%7Ccc:%7Cprd:8240767%7Ccat:Hi&cur=257 - been using these for the past year, you can't complain at £105 off the ratail price (and thats a wierd price consideing these do sell for retail price in other places)

the play.com ones seem to have mixed reviews, it would seem their selling quite a few faulty ones, although they are really good with warrantys and returning goods though so...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 12, 2011)

HD215 is not good, 
for 50 you can get SR60i, Koss PortaPro, or maybe secondhand ATH-M50

those blew hd215 away


----------

